# Power Band Training Aid



## DCB (Oct 17, 2010)

Has anyone here tried using the Power Band gizmo during practice ?  After fighting a flying right elbow with a mind of its own over the last couple of days I'm wondering if this may help me as I try to eradicate my windmill like elbow.

Yes I know I'll look stupid standing on the range with it on, but I look stupid when I can't gat the club back to the ball cause my elbow is heading in the wrong direction


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 17, 2010)

Yep unsurprisingly I've got one and although I've not used it for a while it does exactly what it sets out to do and keeps everyting connected. They aren't overly expensive and I've never worried about how I look on the range with it especially after I've used it for a bit taken it off and started striping them into the back net high and straight.


----------



## RGDave (Oct 17, 2010)

I have the IZZO one and have used it from time to time.

It's a mysterious thing but I give it a thumbs up overall. It's one of those things that you think can't possibly help (or at least I thought so) but despite being stretchy and flexible, does seem to help get the arms working better together.

My favourite anecdote is once I warmed up with one hitting balls (20-30) in a net before going out to play. I played great for the first 6 or 7 holes, absolutely smashing the ball (for me) with apparent ease.

I guess you need to get over the potential embarrassment of using it at the range.

PS _IF_ I can find it, I'd be happy to lend it out. Can't think it would cost more than Â£1.50 x 2 to post both ways. Just a thought.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 17, 2010)

I am sure I saw a chopper somewhere using one recently Dave but can't quite remember exactly where I saw this.I think I was listening to Celine Dion at the time.


----------



## percy_layer (Oct 17, 2010)

I am sure I saw a chopper somewhere using one recently Dave but can't quite remember exactly where I saw this.I think I was listening to Celine Dion at the time. 

Click to expand...

You too.???? 

I've got one and it does help keep everything working together, i've got an impact ball too but struggle to use it for hitting balls although i think that would be the better product for keeping the arms together. Saw Richard Bland practicing with the ball at Gleneagles during the Johnny Walker.

Already checking through my music to find something other than Celine Dion to listen too when practicing...


----------



## DCB (Oct 17, 2010)

Funnily enough.....


----------



## percy_layer (Oct 17, 2010)

Funnily enough..... 

Click to expand...


Let me know if you want to come down for a game sometime and can lend you it to try


----------



## haplesshacker (Oct 18, 2010)

Just for those that might feel a bit silly using one. I recently had a customer buy one because a pro got them using one during a lesson and recommended that they get one.

The customer got it because it got them results.

If they play better golf after looking a bit silly at the range, that's the price they're willing to pay for that improvement.

As I said on the T2Hole thread. These things aren't for everyone.

PS. Yes I do feel a bit of a plonka on the range. Well anywhere actually.


----------



## DCB (Oct 20, 2010)

Well, ordered one this afternoon, so I'll at least give folks a laugh at the range when I try it out


----------



## DCB (Oct 24, 2010)

Well, went to the range yesterday morning and gave this a wee wirl. Apart from looking like a complete prat whilst you are trying to put it on it's not too bad.

What I did find though was that it worked best when neatly folded in half and tucked under my right armpit  

That helped keep my right elbow from flying off away from me and I did manage to swing the club reasonably well.

I'll persevere with the manufacturers design intentions, but.....  


PS if you were at Kings Acre and feeling sorry for the idiot at the far end of the range with a swing like a broken windmill.... yep that was me


----------



## RGDave (Oct 24, 2010)

What I did find though was that it worked best when neatly folded in half and tucked under my right armpit  

Click to expand...

Just one warning. I did 3 days/practice sessions with something under/in my right arm pit and got it a pickle quite soon with a loss of width (i.e. arms not so far extended away from the torso on the backswing)...so take it easy. I know some of the great players love all this stuff, but once you've calmed down the right arm, please don't get too carried away.

Just my pennies-worth. Wouldn't want anyone else to suffer the same way.


----------

